
Volkswagen Set to Slash Up to 30,000 Jobs - personjerry
http://www.wsj.com/articles/volkswagen-set-to-slash-up-to-30-000-jobs-1479455462
======
eeeeeeeeeeeee
Can you please not post a source that requires registration/login?

Alternate Source: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-18/vw-said-
to...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-18/vw-said-to-
cut-23-000-jobs-save-3-9-billion-with-labor-pact)

